# Do you exercise on your non-riding days?



## AtomicTomato (Oct 16, 2015)

If so, what do you do? I currently ride a few hours a week, but feel like I should be doing something between to help my riding. What do you to help your core, or lower body?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I got to a women's fitness class 2-3 days a week depending on work etc, we do a lot of HITT, I suggest looking up some equine workouts if it's just specifically for riding fitness. The 30 day rider workout challenge if you google it has some examples of workout and exercises you can do !


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I do some HIIT workouts also. I also try to throw some yoga or Pilates in there. It helps a lot with my flexibility and balance in the saddle. 

I also love kettle bells.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I am a semi-competitive runner, so my workouts are normally mileage runs and interval/hill training. 

However, to target riding specifically, you could do core work (plank, situps, pushups) as well as squats and lunges. Riding incorporates your whole body, so doing total body workouts including upper body would help. Yoga would also be beneficial; I personally hate doing yoga but still try to incorporate it into my workout regimen. 

ooh...I also like the kettle bell workouts too.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Does mucking stalls and dry lots, stacking square bales in the loft, hauling sacks of grain and blocks of salt to the feed room, forking hay off a round bale 3 or 4 times a day, climbing over fences since the horses are blocking the gate, stretching fence that the deer took out, moving barn cats out of the way of the swinging hammer, and hopping up and down on one foot because you dropped the can of gasoline for the mower on your other foot count?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't do anything specific but I do yoga morning and night.

On top of the horses (Which is my primary job, so I'm riding every day, all day) I also work with K9s (More high intensity, more running...So much running.) and work a couple nights a week at a restaurant. So I'm basically constantly on my feet, and at that point, I flatly refuse to do anymore unless I have extra energy to burn.

The yoga is just for my sore muscles.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I try to lift weights and do body weight exercises most days. I really like yoga too, but I don't do it as often as I should. I need to do some cardio, but I hate cardio so I tell myself that if I workout fast I'm doing the same thing... maybe true because I get my heart rate up, but I still think I'm gunna die if I have to run too far. Lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I was also doing Zumba for awhile, but had to stop because I chose the barn over Zumba many nights. LOL. Does dancing like a fool in my living room count?????


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I run! Yoga was extremely helpful as well but I cannot seem to find the time to fit in a class right now.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I started a pilates class. The instructor said I was hyperflexible and that I must exercise a lot. I said no, not intentionally! But I have my horses home so yes, daily mucking (I not only pick the stalls, but also the paddock clean), carrying bedding, haybales, etc. etc. keeps me from turning into a potato I guess!

I have been doing yoga stretches pretty regularly too so that definitely helps. But I feel the pilates will really help my core. I have strong arms and legs, but my core really needs work. I can REALLY feel it after class, but still, it's quite manageable. I'm not the type of person to go to the gym or exercise just for the sake of exercising so I was surprised that it wasn't harder. Will definitely keep at it.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Yoga and walking a trap line every day (6-10km) keeps me almost in shape. I'm quite heavy but I like to think I'm strong. You would be amazed at how many calories you burn walking over rugged wooded terrain every day!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What non riding days??? Seriously though, during the winter or months before a beach vacation, I do a kickboxing, plyometric, cardio butt kicking hour long work out.


----------



## AtomicTomato (Oct 16, 2015)

waresbear said:


> What non riding days??? Seriously though, during the winter or months before a beach vacation, I do a kickboxing, plyometric, cardio butt kicking hour long work out.


I wish I didn't have any non-riding days! I only lease currently, so I'm stuck at 3 days a week.

I want to thank everyone for their suggestions. Ever since I moved a year ago and started my first big girl job, I've lost the ability to commute via bicycle to work, the structured team exercise hours and being on my feet all day! I haven't gained weight, but I've definitely gone soft!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a horse farm.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

*Plank!* Plank is your best friend and your worst enemy.

I ride about 6 days a week but I am also very fond of carbs  I have recently started working out again and forgot how much I loved it. I change it up every day, normally something like: 
start with stretches
3 rounds of the following:
--10 push ups
--20 leg raises
--20 squats
--20 sit ups
--20 lunges
End with plank. I started with 30 seconds for a week, then 45. I am up to 1min now.
Stretch again and meditaion 

Also, if you really want a core, do Ab Ripper P90X. 

Feel the burn, love the burn!
Cait


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Prairie said:


> Does mucking stalls and dry lots, stacking square bales in the loft, hauling sacks of grain and blocks of salt to the feed room, forking hay off a round bale 3 or 4 times a day, climbing over fences since the horses are blocking the gate, stretching fence that the deer took out, moving barn cats out of the way of the swinging hammer, and hopping up and down on one foot because you dropped the can of gasoline for the mower on your other foot count?


I worked at an eventing barn for a year. It was incredibly fast paced, you pretty much jogged everywhere. But it put me in the best shape of my life. I get exercise now by training horses but I also do a lot of teaching lessons, which is not as physical, so I have started working out again. But yes, running a farm is one of the best workout you'll get


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I try to ride all three horses almost everyday but I usually can only get to two before work. I ride in snow, rain, heat, cold, everything except ice and below -15C.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I ride almost daily and have the horses and place to take care of, but I still do free weights, planks, and bridges almost daily. And I work in human rehab with 6 to 10 patients a day.


----------

